# Replacing a Floyd Rose for an Evertune



## zero_end (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever done this? Replacing your Floyd Rose bridge for an Evertune

Regardless of the complexity of such procedure, what are the things to have into account for troubleshooting?

My specific question is concerning aesthetics, what happens with the original wood routing, the one to accommodate the string lock screws of the floyd rose, when you put the evertune bridge?

it will show its ugly self, right?

Even if you fill it (with wood or whatever), it will look out of place and rather ugly, right?

If anyone have their guitars with such modification, i'll grealty appreciate if you can post some pics!


----------



## AKan (May 23, 2014)

You would have to fill the old recessed floyd routes with a block of wood, refinish as needed, and then re-route the guitar for the evertune routes.

If you properly fill the edges before the refinish, you shouldn't be able to see the old route.

I can't find an pictures of this, but I do know that Ola Englund had this done to his old SS Solar guitars. You can see the work done in the last videos he did with them; a vague outline of the old routes, but that is it.


----------



## zero_end (May 25, 2014)

That's the one.

It pretty much confirmed my suspicious: althought functional, it looks ugly.


----------



## jvms (Oct 8, 2014)

necrobump

So, do you guys have any other info on the subject? I'd really like to install one on my K7 but I don't know if I'd be able to return it to original specs. Dylan from Daemoness installed one on Jari Maenppaa's JEM and he filled the top rout with wood and installed the Evertune on this new piece of wood APARENTLY (can anyone confim that?). But I'm really concearned about the back routing. Does anyone know if the back routing is bigger than the original Lo Pro Edge 7 routing? How much more wood would I have to take out? I'm afraid it would screw up the guitar and/or the resale value? Also, where can I find the routing templates?


----------



## jvms (Oct 10, 2014)

bump for help


----------



## torchlord (Feb 22, 2020)

zero_end said:


> Has anyone ever done this? Replacing your Floyd Rose bridge for an Evertune
> 
> Regardless of the complexity of such procedure, what are the things to have into account for troubleshooting?
> 
> ...













I inquired about this same thing to an installer, and he sent me some pictures of a job he did for a customer. I was also wondering if going the guitar wrap route to cover up the filled in wood, could be a viable method of converting Floyd to Evertune, but I've not looked into that yet.


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 22, 2020)

This guy has done quite a few, and does very clean work. https://www.instagram.com/kaurkukkur/?hl=en

You can see here that he fills the cavity, then reroutes for the evertune. https://www.instagram.com/p/B5XS3LqpG-E/

Then he does his best to color match the finish https://www.instagram.com/p/B540j2dpCaS/

And here it is finished on the left. https://www.instagram.com/p/B6NwNdgJPC6/ You can see where the finish around the bridge is off, but that's it. If you're willing to do an entire refinish then it will never be noticeable.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 23, 2020)

AKan said:


> You would have to fill the old recessed floyd routes with a block of wood, refinish as needed, and then re-route the guitar for the evertune routes.
> 
> If you properly fill the edges before the refinish, you shouldn't be able to see the old route.
> 
> I can't find an pictures of this, but I do know that Ola Englund had this done to his old SS Solar guitars. You can see the work done in the last videos he did with them; a vague outline of the old routes, but that is it.



You wouldn’t re-finish a body before re-routing. You’d do that as your last step.


----------

